# over ovulating on clomid?



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everyone
Just a quick one to ask, Is it normal to ovualte for more than 2 days on clomid? I am on clomid 50mg cycle 2, on CD10 I started using CB DIG OPK, and it said that I was ovulating! I thought, maybe a bit early, but what the hell!

Did another test CD11, CD12 and (today) CD13 and the big smiley face is still coming up! Is this normal? CD10 was done around 11am, CD11 was done around 2pm, CD12 was done around 5pm, but today because im back at work, thought I would try it this morning (not my first pee) and the smiley face is still there!!

Could it be that clomid are making me over ovulate or is my system more messed up than I previously thought!!

Any advice please Ladies
Thanks 
Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Linz!

Wow that sounds unusual, your not pg are you? Have you been getting ovulation pains or anything? Maybe you have naturally high levels of LH hormone? Or alternatively is there something wrong with the ovulation sticks/machine? X


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. Im not pg, and the digi tests are a new box!! The only reason ive carried on testing over the normal 2 days is because im getting terrible ov pains, both sides!!
I just hope its nothing serious! You dont think the clomid could be over stimulating my ovaries do you?
Thanks for replying
Linz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry, just found this on the net, do you think I should be worried?
High levels of LH during the wrong time of your cycle can also contribute to infertility, interfering with menstruation and ovulation.


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya
When did you finish the clomid? that can sometimes give positive readings if you take the opks too close to them, i think you need to wait 4 days after the last tablet.

If the clomid was over stimulating i would have thought you would have some pains have you had any? Are you feeling ok?

Or maybe its just a faulty batch of sticks? Has it got a helpline number you can phone and ask? Otherwise maybe you can speak to your gp? Is this the first time it has happened with all positive opks? If so i doubt it is a serious problem with you hun   X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPKs don't detect ovulation...they only detect LH surge so it's not showing you ovulating over several days.

I notice from your signature that there's a possibility of PCOS....this can cause inaccurate results on OPKs.  OPKs detect LH and with PCOS you often have a hormone imbalance of LH ie higher levels.  The OPKs are detecting your higher levels of LH and not your LH surge.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but I would think it unlikely the clomid was overstimulating your ovaries....you would need to have a scan to determine how many dominant follicles you've got.

I honestly wouldn't hold too much with OPKs....two separate fertility consultants have told me they're a waste of time and money as just not reliable and don't indicate ovulation.  I only ever used them for a few months when we very first started ttc...a long time ago now !

I would throw them away and just ensure you have lots of sex as often as possible.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

i know this is not the same or nothing to help!! but i have pcos and when had my scan yesterday and said my digital sticks wasnt showing a smile face when they ment to ect and she said would defo show up today mean yesterday but still nothing she said that pcos you cant use them as its give you the wrong reading takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

The digital OPKs are more reliable I think because they measure oestrogen as well as LH.  Mine usually works for me.


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
thanks for your replies. When the hosp orignally tried to diagnose me, they told me that I had PM (premature menopause) and that they thought I had gone through the change!! He said if it isnt that, then it must be PCOS. He then sent me for more tests, and they said that they couldnt see any cysts and they saw a folicle, which means both diagnostics were wrong!
The hosp said that they cannot write off that I have Premature menopause because at that time, everything pointed towards it, but because they saw the folicle, they said that I might be in early stages. TBH, I dont think they know whats wrong with me.
They tested me on cycle one with a CD21 blood test and said that if the hosp hasnt contacted me after that, then it must mean that I ovulated. I rang back for results to be told that it must be good news and to just carry on with the clomid.
This OPk reading has come up before, before I started taking the clomid. Doc said it was because of microgynen still in my system (a year after taking my pill) so I just put it down to that.
I took my last clomid CD6 and did my first opk test CD10 (4 days after last tablet).
I might just stop doing the tests, even though I have no idea when is the best time to BD as I have no idea when I ovulate!
Ive tried charting my temps too, but its very hard because I have always suffered with terrible flushes (another reason why the hosp think im going thro the change)
Any ideas what I could try next??
Thanks everyone for all your help
Linz xxxxxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Linz,
I was wondering if you had sorted out the problem yet why you were getting continuous positive opks?

Sorry your hopsital couldn't be more sure about what is effecting you, you thought about getting a second opinion or going private to get more tests?

X


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
No ive not got the bottom of it. I dont know what to think!! My hosp do not help, their not bothered!! As for goign private, I did look into it at one point, but weve come so far that my hubby says it will take too long to go private also expensive!! 
Ive spoken to alot of people about it and they reckon that some people can have naturally high levels of LH in their systems. Some of my friends friends say that they ov for 3 days and they have children!
I think im going to wait until im at the end of the 6 months of clomid (hopefully I will be caught before) and if im still not pg, then start looking into trying something else.
Thanks for thinking about me and stay in touch (you seem to be around the same stages as me with you clomid)
Good luck to you all 
Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Its frustrating isn't it when hospitals can't help much. We can't afford to go private at the moment either its very expensive!! Though I suppose if I can't get pregnant on clomid and run out of options with the nhs then we will find the money somehow.

I'm doing pretty much the same as you, waiting to finish the clomid   hopefully it will work. Back to see consultant next month. I tried phoning my consultant once for advice but i was told he was "too busy to talk to me and too busy to phone me back so talk to my gp" (who aren't specialised in fertility issues!) Great eh 

X


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

thats more or less the same as what I get. I can never get past his sec who just keeps saying 'it will happen', she doesnt know that so why does she keep saying it?? Really annoys me, that one liner!! lol  
After the clomid, I think the next option is IUI (if ive been doing the research right). I think can have that on the NHS but if not, then us too will prob have to go private
I hoping and praying   that it wont get to that stage but I cant see anything that is pointing in the direction of a BFP this month  
Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

linz1982 said:


> Ive spoken to alot of people about it and they reckon that some people can have naturally high levels of LH in their systems. Some of my friends friends say that they ov for 3 days and they have children!


Hi again 

Sorry to add confusion here and contradict your friends but it's physically and biologically impossible to ovulate for 3 days ! There are very very rare cases where a woman may ovulate twice in once month but this is incredibly rare.

If a woman releases more than 1 egg in a single month then it would be within 1 single 24 hour period. Following ovulation & release of an egg, the area where the egg ruptures becomes the corpus luteum and this releases the hormone progesterone. Progesterone is what supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over. Progesterone also prevents further ovulation....which is why it's used in the contraceptive pill !! An egg can survive for around 12-24 hours once released.

As I mentioned before, an OPK doesn't detect ovulation....it detects the LH surge before ovulation and you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later.....but an OPK is only positive if your test line is the same colour or darker than the control line....even if you're getting a line but it's paler than control line this is a negative OPK.

Yes, some women do have higher levels of LH in their bodies but this is because they have a hormone imbalance and often means they have PCOS.....which is why OPKs are unreliable for PCOS sufferers.

I would honestly not get too hung up on the OPKs....the only thing that can confirm you actually ovulated and released an egg is a progesterone blood test done at 7dpo and/or a scan which shows up the developing follicle before ovulation and then the corpus luteum after.

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14....ideally you should try to get it tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Its true minxy opks can drive you   best not to put too much importance on them.

When are you next due to see the consultant linz? Hopefully he can give you some answers. I think we may qualify for some IUI on the nhs but i'm not sure. I doubt i would qualify for any ivf or anything though. 

You would think though hospitals would have a way you could contact our own consultants though! Even if it is a ring back from the fertility nurse or something, it does make you feel quite alone if you do have any problems/questions

X


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

hi
thanks for your reply. My first cycle of lcomid I did have a CD21 blood test and was told that everything is fine. The hospital have said that I dont need anymore tests until the 6months of 50mg clomid are up, then they will see me. 
Me being me tho, if I dont get my BFP after cycle 4, im going to ask them to either up my dosage, or think of something else as it isnt working.
As for OPK's, im not going to bother with them anymore. I was using digital ones because I cant stand checkin to see if one lines darker than the other, could easily get it all wrong!
I hope they will give us IUI, why dont you think they would give you IVF? im only 25 so they keep telling me in one breath that age is on my side, and in another breath that after my first tests I have symptoms of Premature menopause or PCOS. I had further tests and was told that they think they might have it wrong and that I now have normal levels of FSH andI have no cysts!! What else could it be??
Thanks for looking into this for me
Linz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya linz. Thats pretty much what i got 4 months of clomid then got to see consultant. I think he will prob just up the dosage for another 4 months if i don't get pg by then   

I don't think i will qualify for ivf on the nhs as i have a child, though my DH has no biological children so maybe, it depends on which areas i guess. 

I never understand how IUI was meant to work better than normal intercourse... isn't it just them putting sperm on the cervix? Or is it inside? Shows how little i know about tx! lol

Hopefully we won't need to worry though   Doesn't hurt to find out the details though.

X


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
I dont know much about IUI either lol. I just know that in some peoples cases, there CM can kill the sperm, so they put the sperm inside you so that you cant kill it!
I jusy wish I knew what was wrong with me. At this rate, I cant see me ever having a baby. I wish I could afford to go private, We just havent got money like that. Oh to be rich.....
xxxxxxx


----------

